# Tanto para...como para....



## Elysa

Cómo puedo decir: 
"Creo que se trata de un libro muy entretenido, tanto para niños como para adultos"


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola ,
 Je crois qu'il s'agit d'un livre très distrayant ( divertissant ), tant pour enfants que pour adultes " 

Saludos.


----------



## moira

Elysa, yo lo diría de este modo:
*À mon avis il s'agit d'un libre très amusant, aussi tant pour les enfants que pour les adultes*.


----------



## Francisco Javier

Bonjour , Moira *aussi tant , no se usa , seria como decir " tanto como "sin embargo : se puede decir ;

...aussi bien pour les enfants que pour les adultes. Un Saludo.*


----------



## moira

Gracias FJ por tu corrección.


----------



## valerie

Ma proposition:
Je crois qu'il s'agit d'un livre très amusant, autant pour les enfants que pour les adultes


----------



## *ViCKy*

Nueva pregunta​
Hola! Alguien me podría decir como se traduciría...
"*Tanto* España *como* Francia han acogido numerosos inmigrantes"
Gracias por la ayuda!!!


----------



## Agnès E.

Ma suggestion :

Tant l'Espagne que la France ont...
L'Espagne, mais aussi la France, a...
Espagne et France ont en commun...


----------



## Talant

Hola Vicky,

Aquí va mi intento:

Aussi l'Espagne comme la France ont accueilli des nombreux immigrés

Espero que sirva


----------



## *ViCKy*

Merci beaucoup à tous les deux!
Bises!


----------



## JOU

Aussi l'Espagne comme la France ont accueilli des nombreux immigrées


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola a todos , lo siento pero en Francés no se dice ; 
Aussi l'Espagne....es como decir : Tambien España....no pega ni suena bien.

Tal vez ; L'Espagne et la France ont *aussi *a*cc*euilli*s* *de* nombreux immigr*és*.
pero más me gusta lo que puso Agnès E.

Tant l' Espagne comme la France ont acceuillis de nombreux immigrés.

*Saludos ,  buen fin de semana.*


----------



## JOU

Aussi es un adverbio que tiene varios significados  tan , como , también... dependiendo la construccion de la frase poede tener distinto significado, 
si lo que buscamos es la traduccion de tan.......como yo creo que es la mas corecta


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola Jou , ahora pensandolo bien , es posible escribir ; *
Aussi bien *l'Espagne que la France...pero si no le pones " *bien "....*_cambia el significado y no se dice en Francia_*  - Aussi bien *se traduce por tanto..tambien..
O entonces para ser más completo se puede decir ;
 La France mais aussi l'Espagne...
*Saludos *


----------



## JOU

Creo Que Tienes Razon

 Buen Fin De Semana A Todos


----------



## silvia sanz

Nueva pregunta​ 

Muy buenos dias !

Está bien dicho : _Aujourd'hui, aussi bien le père que la mère travaillent._

Como traducción de:  _Hoy en día_, _anto el padre como la madre trabajan._


_Muchas gracias._


----------



## mickaël

Buenos días,


Sí, parece bien. 

o también :
_A l'heure actuelle, aussi bien le père que la mère travaillent._ 


Saludos


----------



## silvia sanz

Ahora se me ha ocurrido que quizás sea mejor y más simple decir :

À l'heure actuelle, les parents travaillent tous les deux. 

¿ No? ¿Que te parece Mickael?


----------



## mickaël

silvia sanz said:
			
		

> Ahora se me ha ocurrido que quizás sea mejor y más simple decir :
> 
> À l'heure actuelle, les parents travaillent tous les deux.
> 
> ¿ No? ¿Que te parece Mickael?


 
Son iguales de bien. A ti de ver.  

En cambio, ¿Bien es una generalidad y no son los parentes de alguien? ¿Entendí bien?

También : 
_À l'heure actuelle, les deux parents travaillent._


----------



## ena 63

hola:
Mickaël, pequeña corrección;

padres=padre y madre

parientes(no parentes)=miembros de la familia, tíos, primos, abuelos, etc..

saludos


----------



## mickaël

ena 63 said:
			
		

> Mickaël, pequeña corrección;
> 
> padres=padre y madre
> 
> parientes(no parentes)=miembros de la familia, tíos, primos, abuelos, etc..


 
¡Gracias Ena! No sabía esto.


----------



## juliagüell

Salut!
Otra posibilidad sería: "De nos jours la mère travaille autant que le père".
Pues "autant que" marca una relación de igualdad entre dos términos de comparación.
Es equivalente a decir "aussi...que", que significa : en la misma medida o tanto como!
Espero ser de ayuda, hasta pronto. Saludos. JULIA


----------



## ratona!84

Nueva pregunta​ 

Hola!

Cómo se traduciría la expresión "tanto........como" en una frase como la siguiente:

"*Tanto* la felicidad repentina *como* la alienación en la que el duro trabajo le sumía, desaparecen"


"_même_ le bonheur soudain _comme_ l'aliénation que le dur travail lui provoquait, disparaitrent"

Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## FranParis

"_*Tant*_ le bonheur soudain _*que*_ l'aliénation que le dur travail lui provoquait, disparaîtraient"


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Pour ma part je dirais :

" Autant le bonheur soudain que l'aliénation dans laquelle le dur travail le plongeait diparaissent"  ou  bien "Le bonheur soudain disparaît tout auutant que l'alliénation dans laquelle...


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Creo que más corriente resultaría la frase así:

Le bonheur, de même que l'aliénation dans laquelle le travail le plongeait, disparaissent/disparaissaient/s'évanouissaient.

Un beso,

Gévy

pardon, pas vu ton intervention, J.F.


----------



## ratona!84

merci beaucoup à tous trois!


----------



## muchachilla

Nueva pregunta​ 

Tengo una duda bastante básica:

Es obligación de la empresa iniciar y mantener una política preventiva encaminada a eliminar o reducir los factores de riesgo relacionados TANTO con el contexto de trabajo COMO con el contenido de la tarea...



TANTO... COMO... ¿?¿ Quelque solution?? MERCI À TOUS!


----------



## lpfr

"... aussi bien .... que ..."
  "... aussi *bien avec* le contexte du travail *qu'*avec le contenu de la tâche".


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola 
en relation  tant avec le ... qu' avec..
pero, la verdad, suprimiría "relacionados con" y diría : "...risques tant dans .. etc"


----------



## muchachilla

muchas gracias a los dos! ha sido genial


----------



## lyssandre

Nueva pregunta​ 

Bonjour!

Je voudrais savoir comment vous traduiriez cette phrase, ou tout du moins comment vous la comprenez: 

"que funde la realidad narrativa con elementos fantásticos y fabulosos, no tanto para reconciliarlos como para exagerar su aparente discordancia"

Je dirais : "qui fonde la réalité narrative avec des éléments fantastiques et fabuleux non seulement pour les réconcilier mais aussi pour exagerer leur aparente discordance"

Mais je ne suis pas sur de moi du tout.. pas du tout du tout... J'ai un petit de mal avec "tanto para como para"

Merci beacoup d'avance


----------



## hilario

Bonjour!

No se  mucho frances, pero me da la impresión de que tu lo traduces en este sentido:
*no solamente para reconciliarlos sino para además exagerar...*
y en este caso ese *tanto para* significa una negacion total y el *como para* una afirmación:*no para reconciliarlos, sino para exagerar...*


----------



## swift

lyssandre said:


> Bonjour!
> 
> Je voudrais savoir comment vous traduiriez cette phrase, ou tout du moins comment vous la comprenez:
> 
> "que funde la realidad narrativa con elementos fantásticos y fabulosos, no tanto para reconciliarlos como para exagerar su aparente discordancia"
> 
> Je dirais : "qui fonde la réalité narrative avec des éléments fantastiques et fabuleux non seulement pour les réconcilier mais aussi pour exagerer leur aparente discordance"
> 
> Mais je ne suis pas sur de moi du tout.. pas du tout du tout... J'ai un petit de mal avec "tanto para como para"
> 
> Merci beacoup d'avance



 Bonsoir, Lyssandre.

D'abord, en général "tanto... como..." équivaut à "autant... que...".

Ensuite, *funde est au présent de l'indicatif*, pas au présent du subjonctif. Donc, en Français, c'est *fond*. Ta phrase, je la traduirais comme ceci:
 [...] qui fusionne la réalité narrative avec les éléments fantastiques et fabuleux, non pas dans le but de les réconcilier mais dans le but d'exagérer leur discordance"
​Je préfère le verbe *fusionner* parce qu'il s'agit d' "unir par fusion des éléments jusque là distincts" (cf. ici).

J'espère que mon commentaire te soit utile,

*
Swift*


----------



## estelle_49

Nueva pregunta​ 

Hola !

Cómo se traduciría en francés la frase siguiente: "abundaba *tanto* el yeso en la construcción *como* escaseaban el hierro y la madera" ?

No encontré mejor que "le plâtre abondait dans la construction autant que le fer et le bois manquaient" y no sé si es correcto...

Muchas gracias!


----------



## estrella2004

Hola,

Creo que se podria decir,

Autant le plâtre abondait, autant le fer et le bois se faisaient rares/manquaient


----------



## estelle_49

¡Muchas gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## jrocky

Nueva pregunta​ 

Bonjour à tous.
Je voulait savoir si la traduction au français de cette phrase:
¿porqué no hay tanto cotilleo en Francia como en España? pourrait être quelque chose comme:
Pourquoi il n y en a pas autant de potin en France qu’en Espagne ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## rolandbascou

Pourquoi n´y a-t-il pas en France autant de potins qu´en Espagne.

Potins = cotilleo, toujours au pluriel.
Potin au singuler = bruit excessif.


----------



## jrocky

Merci beaucoup rolandbascou pour ta réponse et pour ton explication.


----------



## leonv07

Nueva pregunta​ 

Bonjour,

Je voudrais vous demander un coup de main avec la traduction de la phrase suivante: "Los niños me pueden enseñar tanto como yo a ellos". J'ai essayé de le dire en français mais la traduction de la deuxième partie reste un peu dans le flou. Moi je propose pour la première partie quelque chose du genre "Les enfants peuvent m'apprendre autant que..." mais je ne suis pas ceratin de la suite. 

Merci de vos propositions,

Leonel


----------



## Domtom

_autant que moi sur eux_


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

J'apprends des enfants autant qu'eux de moi.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Pinairun

¿Estaría mal si decimos "j'apprends des enfants autant que je leur apprends"?

Repetir "apprends", no estará bien, claro.
Saludos


----------



## leonv07

Merci bien à vous tous!!!


----------



## tauro_avp

Nueva pregunta​ 

Holaaa! 

¿Cómo se diría esta frase en francés?: 

"tanto a hombres como a mujeres"

Muuuuuchas gracias!


----------



## swift

tauro_avp said:


> Holaaa!
> 
> ¿Cómo se diría esta frase en francés?:
> 
> "tanto a hombres como a mujeres"
> 
> Muuuuuchas gracias!



Hola,

Sería muy útil que nos ofrezcas una frase completa. ¿Qué es exactamente lo que te da problemas?


----------



## tauro_avp

Holaa!

Pues la frase más o menos sería: hoy en día, el SIDA afecta tanto a hombres como a mujeres.

GRACIAS!!!!!


----------



## swift

tauro_avp said:


> Holaa!
> 
> Pues la frase más o menos sería: hoy en día, el SIDA afecta tanto a hombres como a mujeres.
> 
> GRACIAS!!!!!



En ese caso "tanto ... como", se vierte "autant ... que". Otra opción es emplear el adverbio "indistinctement".


----------



## tauro_avp

Muchisimas gracias!!!!!


----------



## DearPrudence

swift said:


> En ese caso "tanto ... como", se vierte "autant ... que". Otra opción es emplear el adverbio "indistinctement".


Je dirais aussi :*
"aussi bien les hommes que les femmes"*


----------



## LEORDIDO

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Saludos a todos, alguien me pudiera ayudar a traducir la frase: Tanto en el derecho francés como en el europeo. No estoy seguro si deberia ser "Aussi en droit americaine qu'europeen"
Muchas Gracias!!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Leordido:

Tant dans le cadre du Droit français / américain que de l'européen...(¿cuál de los dos? la frase española pone francés, y traduces por américain ) 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## LEORDIDO

Oye muchas gracias por la respuesta, en verdad estoy comparando el derecho americano con el europeo. Muchas gracias de nuevo por la pronta respuesta, nunca me dejan mal!!! Saludos


----------



## isor

Nueva pregunta​ 

Bonjour :

Je n'arrive pas du tout à comprendre le sens et à traduire cette phrase en gras :  

"... _algunos aunque no tuvieran la chapas rotas, quiene se aprovechan de la circunstancias, la piden y despues las venden, _*pero nunca llega a ser tanto como lo que roban los poderosos, *asi que el transito por las calles cortadas se complicó mucho*..."
*
dans le contexte suivant : c'est en Argentine, il y a eu une tempête avec des grêlons gros comme des oeufs, et les habitants de quartiers pauvres ont manifesté en brûlant des pneus et en coupant la circulation, pour obtenir des planches neuves afin de réparer leurs habitations, certains en profitent pour trafiquer un peu. Je cale complètement sur la phrase en caractère gras, je n'arrive pas du tout à la comprendre...

Merci pour votre aide   !


----------



## Paquita

Ce que je comprends:

"certains en profitent pour trafiquer un peu" .... mais ça n'arrive jamais au point (à être autant que ) de ce que les riches (les puissants, ceux qui ont le "pouvoir" que confère la richesse) volent (l'argent qu'ils "gagnent" en "trafiquant légalement" : en boursicotant, en spéculant sur l'immobilier..etc.)
Peut-être : n'est rien comparé à ...des broutilles par rapport ...une goutte d'eau en regard de..


----------



## isor

Merci pour ton aide Paquit&, par déduction, j'avais vaguement traduit par :
"mais jamais ils n’arrivent à voler autant que le font les puissants", 

je vais pouvoir affiner et préciser tout ça.


----------



## L'Ani

Nueva pregunta​ 

Hola,

Agradecería mucho si alguien me pudiera confirmar si la siguiente traducción del español al francés es correcta (especialmente la parte en rojo):

- Tengo un buen dominio del inglés, tanto hablado como escrito, puesto que he vivido en Irlanda durante 15 meses y lo he utilizado como herramienta de trabajo durante los últimos 6 años.

Mi intento:

   - J’ai une bonne maîtrise de l’anglais, autant parlé comme écrit, puisque j’ai habité en Irlande pendant 15 mois et je l'ai utilisé comme outil de travail pendant les derniers 6 ans.
¡Gracias!


----------



## Outsider

La solution la plus simple est "parlé et écrit".


----------



## L'Ani

¡Pues tienes razón! Muchas gracias


----------



## Rizzos

Hola a todos.

Sé que es una expresión corriente y que debería ser fácil, pero no consigo que suene bien en francés. La frase es:

"Tanto cambiar los ajustes como modificar la máquina por personal ajeno a..."

*"Tant le changement de ces réglages comme la modification de la machine..."*

No me acaba de sonar bien.

¿Alguna sugerencia?

Gracias


----------



## Sonsbeck

Peut-être avec la construction "autant...que"?


----------



## jprr

également :
Aussi bien le changement des réglages que ....
Tant le changement des réglages que ...


----------



## monprenom

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos
Antes de abrir un hilo nuevo, comprobar los hilos ya existentes.​ 
Cómo puedo decir en francés:

*Él es muy conocido en el mundo de la moda y tanto él como su marca representan la elegancia, la riqueza, el éxito y el refinamiento.*

Mi intento:

_Il est très connu dans le monde de la mode et aussi bien lui que sa griffe représentent l'élégance, la richesse, le succès et le rafinnement._


Gracias!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Perfecto! ¡Ya quisiera yo poder traducir siempre así!


----------



## Gévy

monprenom said:


> Cómo puedo decir en francés:
> 
> *Él es muy conocido en el mundo de la moda y tanto él como su marca representan la elegancia, la riqueza, el éxito y el refinamiento.*
> 
> Mi intento:
> 
> _Il est très connu dans le monde de la mode et aussi bien lui que sa griffe représentent l'élégance, la richesse, le succès et le _rafinnement_ (ortografía)._
> 
> Gracias!



Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## JUAN RDZ

Hola a todos!

Estoy escribiendo un articulo en francés, y me surgió una duda, alguien sabe como se traduciría de manera coherente la siguiente frase?:

"Tanto como para unos como para otros"


Muchas gracias por adelantado!
Merci!!


----------

